# Horrific Accident



## fiberchick04

I know I should probably put this in the prayer thread. But I need SERIOUS PRAYING NOW. My aunt (m family is very very very close) was in a farm accident. She went to go help her husband and son load some bulls. However, my uncle and cousin didn't know she came out of the house to help. She also didn't know that they were backing up the trailer. She was hit and run over by the stock trailer. My uncle saw a horrific image of her dragging herself out from under the trailer. 

They rushed her by ambulance. When we first heard about her injuries it was only a broken ankle, broken ribs, and a collapsed long. As more tests were conducted, they found out that she has internal bleeding, a spine and neck injury and a severe brain injury. Her blood pressure dropped to 60 and she was rushed into surgery. 

We will know in the next 24 hours if she will live or die. Can't tell you how much prayers are needed right now. 

This could be the 2nd sibling my mom has lost to some sort of accident. She lost her older brother when she was 10 to a car accident and now this. 


PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME. I feel so far away from my family...they all live in North Dakota, and we are in Colorado. My mom left tonight with my cousin(the son of my aunt) and his wife to drive thru the night.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Lots of prayers sent her way!!

Im so sorry! Thats very sad and SCARY


----------



## fiberchick04

Thank you so much. God Bless


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ray: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms

I am so very sorry. Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your aunt and family. The power of prayer is amazing. :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt. That is for sure a great ordeal to be going through.
I know how it is to almost loose someone you love and worse to loose someone you love.
It is very painful...the suspense of not knowing if they will live.
I will be praying for her and I hope she pulls through.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG I am so very very sorry this happened to your aunt  My thoughts and prayers are with her and your family. I hope and pray she pulls through. I couldn't imagine ever experiencing an accident like this, I feel so awful for your uncle...OMG


----------



## fiberchick04

Thank you so much. It's going to be a long night for sure. I was able to talk to my brother who is stationed out at sea in the Iran area taking care of that little problem. That was a blessing that he was able to call. 

Right now I'm cuddled up in a quilt that my grandmother (her mom) made and I am waiting by the phone. There is something comforting about that. 
I do know that my grandmother is not doing well with this. She is 90, and is taking this very hard. She is able to be with Sandy though. which will help give both of them strength.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my....I am so sorry ...and I am sending prayers that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh Sammy. I am so sorry to hear this. That is horrible. I will pray for safe travels for you mom and I will be praying for your aunt Sandy. 
Sammy I am just a few miles from you. Please let me know what I can do. Please let your mom know I will be praying for her too. 
Oh heavenly father. I pray to you today that you will be with Sammys Aunt Sandy as she is in surgery. Lord I pray that you will guide the doctors hands in this very delicate surgery and please comfort the whole family. Lord please wrap your loving arms around everyone and let them know you are there to lean on and to talk to. 
Lord please be with Karla and her brother as they drive all night to be with the family. Lord it has to be hard for Sammy's grandma please comfort her in this time as well. In your loving sons name. Amen. 
Sammy you hold tight to that blanket. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## maryk

Sammy, 
So sorry to hear about the accident!! May Adonai bless and keep your whole family in his loving arms has He guides the surgeons hands to repair what needs to be repaired. Adonai comfort this family in time of need. Give them a peace that this beautiful lady will recover.


----------



## Goat Song

Oh Sammy... I am so sorry.  :hug: That must be so hard... Praying for you. :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

*Re: Horrific Accident *UPDATE**

Thank you everyone.

Sandy is out of surgery. They were able to stop the internal bleeding. However, at this point she is still too weak to help relieve the swelling in her brain. She's hanging in there so far. My cousin took my grandma home to his house for her to rest but still be close to the hospital. As far as I know she's holding up.

She still isn't out of the water yet. PLease keep praying. It's so comforting to have you guys here. :grouphug:


----------



## dobe627

Prayers for your aunt and family


----------



## 3stooges

ray: :grouphug:  To you and all your family for your aunt to come around and make a full recovery, back on her feet, and home soon.


----------



## elaine

Oh no how terrible, praying for her and sending big hugs to you and your family :hug: xxx


----------



## Willow

My thoughts and prayers are with your aunt, you and your family. Praying for a full recovery. ray:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Heavenly Father,

Thank you that You know all the ins and outs of what has happened to this precious Auntie. Please give her Your peace and help her body begin the healing process immediately. Surround her family with Your love, comfort them, and give them the peace that passes all understanding. Give her doctors wisdom, insight, and great skill in caring for her. Most of all, draw each person involved close to Your Son and be glorified in their lives through this trial.

In Jesus' Name,
Amen!


----------



## milkmaid

^Amen! Prayers for your aunt. That's awful.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

ray: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## fiberchick04

*Re: Horrific Accident ANOTHER UPDATE*

Thank you everyone. As the hours go on, I gain more hope as I know she is getting strong as time goes on. She is going in for another CT scan so we are waiting to hear what the scan reads.

You are all blessings to me in this time of tragedy.


----------



## RunAround

:grouphug: :hug: ray:


----------



## naturalgoats

:hug: :hug: ray: I am praying for you, your aunt, and your family.
M.


----------



## mrs. lam

I am sorry to hear this has happened. Will be praying for a quick recovery and for healing for her hubby. I know he must feel so bad and will be blaming himself. Hugs to you. No worries. God's got this. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thank you everyone. As the hours go on, I gain more hope as I know she is getting strong as time goes on. She is going in for another CT scan so we are waiting to hear what the scan reads.
> 
> You are all blessings to me in this time of tragedy.


 :hug: ray: :grouphug:


----------



## K-Ro

I am so sorry, prayers coming that way.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Sending prayers for you, your aunt and whole family... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

I am saying prayers for your Aunt, you and your entire family. I pray that everything will be ok and that she will make a full recovery. 

:grouphug: ray:


----------



## ettasmama

What a tragedy. Hoping and praying for the best care for your family.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm so very sorry  :hug: My prayers are sent your way :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Any updates? How was her CT? Still praying she will be okay, so very heartbreaking


----------



## fiberchick04

She slipped into a coma. From what they can tell the CT scan showed that there isn't any changes which is good. THey are assuming that she is paralyzed at least from the waist down. She is on blood pressure meds to keep her pressure up and is on a breathing machine since she can't breathe on her own. They are going to wait a couple days to she if she comes out of the coma. If she doesn't, then they are going to do an EEG an assess her brain activity.


----------



## liz

My prayers are with you and your family as your aunt goes through the healing process...May God keep you all in his embrace :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer

Thinking and praying for you guys. :hug: May the Lord keep her in his care.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Sending hugs and saying prayers! :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I am so sorry she slipped into a coma  Hopefully she has brain activity and it's just her bodies way of protecting her so her body can heal/deal with the injuries.


----------



## milkmaid

ray: for her and her family. That has to be very hard.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers and thoughts are with you and the family..... :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam

Coma is not always a bad thing. It may help her rest and heal. Still praying for her to be okay.

Gina


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ray:


----------



## .:Linz:.

:hug: ray: So very sorry to hear this! Praying for a miraculous recovery. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd

I just found this thread. We am so very sorry for you, your aunt, your uncle and everyone else close to this tragedy. :sigh: 
We will be keeping the best toughts possible for you and your loved ones. :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

Thank you everyone. The doctors seem to be pretty certain that she will wake up. Her vitals are finally stable and has been taken off of one of her blood pressure medications. She is still too weak to do an MRI to see what damage was done to her spine. They are hoping that her paralysis is from swelling of her spinal cord, but won't be sure until they do an MRI.

The broken ankle can't be explained but my mom and I are thinking that when she was going to help with the trailer she slipped and fell, causing the break, and that's why they didn't see her. We Also think that the trailer tire went over her. We also found out that she did not crawl out from the trailer, but that my uncle saw her pinned.

The doctors think she has definite brain damage because of lack of oxygen. She was not breathing when she came into the ER, and probably wasn't breathing much when she was pinned. 

She tries to open her eyes when people talk to her and the doctors think that her arm movements are indeed voluntary.

They are almost certain she will survive. They are just waiting for her to wake up


----------



## Willow

Praying even harder! hoping and praying that she awakens and ray: recovers fully.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she is showing improvement.... :hug: :thumb: ray:


----------



## naturalgoats

I'm so glad that she is doing a little better. I'm thinking of her and you and your family :hug: ray: :hug: 
M.


----------



## firelight27

I've been following this but haven't piped up. I'm so glad it sounds very promising. I'm praying she does better, and that she comes back to normal mentally and her swelling goes down so she can walk again. I think a coma is a way for the brain to heal sometimes, and not always the dreaded end of all things like most people see it as. PRAYING!


----------



## milkmaid

I am SO glad to hear that she seems to be doing a bit better. Still praying!


----------



## fiberchick04

Dr. Spagnolia, her neurologist, came in with the results of Sandy's CAT scan this morning. It looks like she had a minor stroke causing minor damage to her cerebellum.

However, she has her eyes wide open and when he did his assessment he felt she responded very well. She moved her eyes and tongue on command. She also seemed to nod her head when asked a question. She is still unable to make arm/hand movements on command, but we are hopeful that will come with time.

She was taken off another blood pressure medication and her last medication is on the lowest dosage. Her vitals are stable.
:stars: :clap: :leap:  :grouphug: :hug: :thumb: :angel2: :laugh: :angelgoat: :wahoo: :dance: ray: 

Keep those prayers coming!


----------



## Randi

ray: It takes a lot of prays, patience and time from here. Our prayers are added.


----------



## firelight27

Wow, thats great news! Stroke is never a good thing to hear. But MINOR is and stroke seems better than trauma related brain damage (though I'm no doctor...) I'm so glad she is stable!


----------



## luvmyherd

We will keep her in our thoughts and hope for a full recovery. It must be so hard to have to wait like that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

So thankful that she is showing improvement. I will continue to pray for her and your family though this hard time.


----------



## milkmaid

Thank You Lord! Still praying.


----------



## Mandara Farm

Oh what encouraging news! I'm so glad to hear she's doing better! I will continue to send prayers for all of you!


----------



## sweetgoats

Sammy, I am still praying for everyone involved. It is so hard on the whole family, really your Aunt is the the getting all the rest which is good, but the rest of the family including YOU need to be taking care of yourselfs.

Again, let me know what I can do for you, I am just down the road.

Love you girl :grouphug:


----------



## Willow

This sounds encouraging! I'll keep praying! :grouphug:


----------



## fiberchick04

Thank you so much everyone! and you Lori, 

Today has been the first day that my mom and I have felt hope for her recovery. We still don't know the full extent of her injuries internally. We do know that he stomach was punctured but they repaired that. She has another CAT scan tomorrow morning so we will see. Today all of the sisters were able to be there. My mom, and my other two aunts asked Sandy if she wanted them to sing to her, and she NODDED her head in approval! This was very encouraging for them. Her grandkids also came in and sang Jesus Loves Me. She seemed to really enjoy that.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwwww Congrats on the encouraging news!!! I am so thrilled to hear she is showing some signs of improvement! May each new day give her more strength and heal her body!!!


----------



## KW Farms

So good to hear! Prayers for continued recovery!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers continuing..... :hug: ray: :thumb:


----------



## fiberchick04

Sandy is having much improvement. She is voluntarily moving her arms, unfortunately it seems she is trying to take the breathing tube out. She answers questions by nodding her head. She seems to be trying to talk but the breathing tube restricts this. 



Actually my mom was in there earlier and they were doing some test that left her a little exposed. Mom asked Sandy “If you would like me to leave blink your eyes.” Mom said Sandy closed her eyes and opened them slowly looking mom directly in the face; we thought that was funny. Ralph, her husband, read her some of the responses off Caring Bridge and would ask her if she remembered this person or that person and she would nod her head yes. Michael, her son and his wifeSheri just brought Martyn, her grand son, into the room and Sandy’s eyes opened wide and she tried to reach out to Martyn. He also had quite a lot to say to his Grandma and Sheri asked if she could hear Martyn talking and she nodded yes.



The oxygen has been decreased and she is doing more of the work herself. They did another CAT scan and nothing has changed, which is a good thing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ray:


----------



## luvmyherd

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## peggy

I am glad to hear that there is some progress and things are looking up.


----------



## KW Farms

ray: Oh thank goodness!


----------



## fiberchick04

Evening Report:
Dr. Spagnolia came in this afternoon to say that Sandy is showing good improvement. She is doing upper body commands very well. She is nodding yes and no, her eyes follow on his command. She is struggling with hand commands but he feels that is from her hands/arms being so swollen.

He has ordered an MRI, because he feels she is stable enough to be moved to that building! We aren’t sure if it will happen this week but we are glad that one was ordered. The MRI will help to determine how much damage has been done to the spinal cord.

They have also ordered some physical and occupational therapy.

Every day she seems to be improving and we are thankful for all the prayers and support that you all have offered.


----------



## Mandara Farm

This is good news indeed! Prayers for Sandy that the MRI tests come back with positive results and that whatever damage there was has healed...

ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm

PS. Prayers being sent for your uncle as well -- he can't be feeling very good right now...

:hug:


----------



## naturalgoats

That is wonderful!
Keeping the prayers coming ray: ray: ray: 
M.


----------



## sweetgoats

Sammy, reading the update on Caring Bridge, really brought tears to my eyes. that comment about the grandkids singing Jesus love me. WOW that was all it took to start the water works.

I guess it is the power of Prayer. It works and that is what is so touching.

Please tell your mom I am still praying and the prayer chain is still praying hard for Sandy and all the family.


----------



## Frosty1

Sammy, I just saw this thread, and wanted to come in and say first, how sorry I am about the accident, and second, how glad I am she's recovering so well! Prayer does amazing things... I'll be praying. :hug:


----------



## Anna

Sammy, I've been following this thread and sending my prayers. She seems like such a beautiful and strong woman!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Sammy, reading the update on Caring Bridge, really brought tears to my eyes. that comment about the grandkids singing Jesus love me. WOW that was all it took to start the water works.
> 
> I guess it is the power of Prayer. It works and that is what is so touching.
> 
> Please tell your mom I am still praying and the prayer chain is still praying hard for Sandy and all the family.


 Beautifully said.... :hug: ray:


----------



## fiberchick04

Sandy has a blood clot in her leg and is going into surgery close to 1:30pm. Please pray that all well go smoothly. We are thankful that they were able to catch that right away.

She has full feeling from her chest up. She is doing therapy and is doing very well. She is able to reach, move her arms up and down and she is able to make a fist. She is still very responsive with her eyes and head nodding.

They are unable to do an MRI because she has several tubes with metal wires going into her body. They would have to disconnect her completely, even having to take some of the tubes out and reinsert them once the MRI is complete. Dr. Boyko doesn't want to make her any more uncomfortable then he has to, so they will do this at a later time.

We know that that she has a long recovery ahead but we are very hopeful for what the future holds. Thank you once again for all your prayers.


----------



## Frosty1

Wow! I'm glad to hear she's doing so well! Praying that the surgery goes well! :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

The respitory therapist came inand turned down breathing machine to the CPAP setting around 2:30.Dr. Shrestha came in for a briefing and to let us know that they were going to monitor her breathing for about an hour. About 3:25 they removed the breathing tube from her mouth and she immediatly asked for her husband. However she still does have a oxygen mask on. She responds to questions still with a nod and an occasional uh huh. If she has breathing difficulty, the oxygen tube may be reintroduced. Due to her broken ribs she is taking short breaths and tires easily. When she is able to breath on her own without too much difficulty, they may be able to progress with moving her to obtain an MRI.The doctors also stated that they may be able to evaluate her better without the breathing tube. We continue to hope and pray that each day brings steady improvements in her condition. We thank everyone for their prayers and support. We also pray for the doctors and nurses who give her the best care and treatment available. God bless you all. Thank you all for your support. We feel so blessed to have everyone helping us out with prayers and thoughts as that is the key to her healing. :angelgoat:


----------



## milkmaid

That is WONDERFUL news! I am so happy! :leap: Thank God! I will continue to pray.


----------



## .:Linz:.

I am glad to read that she is doing so well and is so responsive!


----------



## lissablack

It's great she is doing this well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Frosty1

It's wonderful she's doing so well! I'll keep praying!


----------



## packhillboers

My husband and I have been out of town but read this post right before we left. We have been praying and havent been able to stop thinking about you all. God always gives hope. Things are never hopeless with the God Who has all things in His plan. This is such a difficult tragedy for you all. So many tears have flowed over on this. So glad for the personal updates you have given all of us.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ray: Glad that she is doing better. Hope she stays on this good course of quick recovery.


----------



## fiberchick04

Just a quick note, her grand daughter came into the room this evening and Sandy said, "hi Hannah"

Needless to say we were all happy, but Hannah was just beside herself! Thank you all so much for your love and support. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd

Such happy news. Thank you so much for keeping us updated. May she continue to improve.


----------



## fiberchick04

I wanted to post something that happen to my mom and cousins this morning as yjet were saying their goodbyes to Sandy. My mom stated to her that she had over 5,000 visits to her Caring Bridge site and that she had over 150 post of prayers and well wishes. Sandy opened her eyes wide in amazement and shook her head in disbelieve. We feel it truly humbled her that there are so many of you that care for her.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## Randi

ray:


----------



## KW Farms

That's awesome. ray: :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

*SANDY UPDATE*

It has been one week today that Sandy had her accident. She is such a strong woman and has come so far in one weeks time! We feel so blessed that Sandy is a fighter and that all of your prayers have allowed her to fall under the two week progress that Dr. Spagnolia talked about.

Sandy is on a full breathing mask and although she is tired from breathing on her own she is doing fairly well.

She is scheduled for a tentative MRI for tomorrow. She has to be able to be off her blood pressure medication for several hours in order to do the MRI. They will be testing that over the night to see how she does.

They will have to completely take her off all attachments, move her to the ambulance, transport her to the other building, complete the two tests they have ordered for her spine, move her by ambulance again and back to her room. Please pray that Sandy will be strong enough to have the MRI and pray for her comfort during this long process.

She is also tentatively scheduled for surgery on her leg and jaw on Tuesday. She has a broken ankle and jaw. The doctors may have to wire shut her mouth for the jaw which would mean she would have to have a tracheotomy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ray:


----------



## Willow

What an ordeal she has to go through!! I'm praying for her strength! ray:


----------



## milkmaid

ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Continuing to pray for Sandy, and your whole family... Great news that she is doing so well, and hopefully, with grace, she continue to improve!


----------



## fiberchick04

Sandy had a bit of a bad day today. She really struggled with breathing and this caused her to be very tired. They did a CT scan and discovered that she had fluid in and around her lungs. 

They have already suctioned out her lungs and they plan to do a small incision tomorrow to suction the fluid around her lungs. 

They have also decided to do a tracheotomy. They stated that this would be easier in the future to suction out any future fluid. 

They have postponed the MRI and jaw/ankle surgery until Sandy is feeling up to it. They tried last night to have her lay on her back and breathe on her own. But it was determined that she wouldn't be able to last 45 min for the MRI and that if they did it today or tomorrow that she could really go down hill.

They are debating on whether or not to take her out of ICU to drain her lungs. It sounds like they will because if they dont do something soon, she could die (meaning they need to start draining)

One of Sandy's RN's stated that there will be set backs but not to get discouraged by it. That being said, it's hard not to be blue. Seems like she has SO many problems that they can't fix them because if they plan to fix one, then the other problem puts her back a step...kind of like having lots of bottle babies that demand your attention equally. lol

pretty blue day today. hope tomorrow is better


----------



## luvmyherd

I am sorry. It must be so hard. It sounds like they are really looking out for her welfare and that is good. Best wishes for future improvement.


----------



## milkmaid

I am still praying. That must be hard for everyone involved, especially Sandy of course.


----------



## toth boer goats

ray: :hug:


----------



## maryk

Still praying for Sandy. Keep the faith, Yaweh will take care of her. Sometimes its good to have set backs to find things that sometimes hides. Believing she will make a full recovery. ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## ptgoats45

I just read this post from the beginning. :hug: I am so sorry for you and your family! Glad to hear that your aunt has recovered a lot, but I was sad when I read your post of her setback and not being able to get the MRI.

ray: your aunt gets better and has a full recovery!

How is your uncle doing? He must feel horrible. :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

I am sure all of you have been just as anxious to hear of Sandy's results on her MRI. However, the doctor's don't seem to be on our same time line as we have just recently received the results. 

It looks like Sandy has a deep bruise in her C6, there is no fracture or damage!! They stated that it could take weeks or months for her to recover but she will recover! They stated that she has a little feeling in her legs and Sheri said she thinks she saw Sandy move her big toe today. 

They are going to start with occupational, physical and speech therapy on regular bases. They have not scheduled the jaw or ankle surgery. 

God is good! We are so over joyed with all of Sandy's progress.


----------



## Maggie

That is wonderful, I hope things continue to go well for her!


----------



## milkmaid

> God is so good!


Amen to that! What good news! But it sounds like it is going to be a long, hard pull. I will continue to pray and thank God.


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you for sharing the good news with us. I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

still sending prayers up for your courageous aunt. I hope and pray that things continue to do well for her and recovery stays on a steady pace.


----------



## firelight27

I'm so glad to hear that! What a God send! Yay for prayer! Let her know we are all rooting for her!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

That is wonderful news! God's love is shining down upon your aunt.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

So wonderful to know that she will recover!!! :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm

Wonderful! I'm so glad to hear Sandy is going to recover! What a tremendous relief for all of you! Will continue prayers for her swift and easy recovery.


----------



## fiberchick04

An X-Ray was taken of Sandy's lungs today and it showed some fluid so they had to suction out her lungs again. They sedated her some while they did the suction so it was another tired day for her. 

They also discovered that her white blood count is elevated. They took a sample of blood and the fluid from her lungs to see if they could pinpoint where the infection was. This is somewhat typical of someone in her position. 

They removed the neck brace today, they feel she no longer needs it. However, they still want her to refrain from moving her neck until it heals more. They are trying to have her blink her eyes for yes and no answers instead of nodding her head.

They have asked the family to help in the therapy by moving her legs and arms when they come to visit. They stated that it will help with the swelling and gives her movement. 

Although Sandy has been nothing short of a miracle, we ask that you still continue to pray for her successful recovery. She has a long road ahead of her and we pray that she will be at peace and not feel to anxious.


----------



## milkmaid

Lord, please give her peace and heal her, but most importantly, do Your will.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers... ray: 

Please heal her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

While I haven't had a chance to reply yet, I have been following this thread closely. Your aunt is in my thought and prayers. Any updates?

Jen


----------



## fiberchick04

Her lung collapsed again and they fond the problem as to why it keeps collapsing, she has a tear in her lung. 

She was stable enough to put I surgery, so they went in and wired her jaw. She had two fractures in her jaw. He white blood cell count was elevated meaning in fection. When they went in to repair her ankle, it was shattered so they did the best they could. Hwever that was the source of the infection. It's bad enough to raise concern and we are waiting to hear if her foot has to be amputated. 

But her C6 is only deeply bruised which means she is not paralyzed.


----------



## milkmaid

ray: More prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow.....more prayers sent.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Frosty1

Praying... ray:


----------



## fiberchick04

Well, haven't heard about her foot, so maybe they will not amputate. This is an update from her caring bridge page about Yesterday:

Today was a good day! Dr. Tello's words "Sandy looks like a rose today". He said the surgeries went well and she now needs "Therapy, therapy, therapy". 

They have filled out the paperwork to see if she is a candidate to move to Kindred, a long term facility where she can get the therapy she needs. 

She is on the lowest setting for the breathing machine and they are hoping to have her off within the next two weeks.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I know it's been a crazy roller coaster, but I am so glad God has blessed Sandy and helped her and the family through this ordeal. Therapy will be long and it will be tough, but it will also be wonderful as she progresses. I will continue to pray for her health to be completely restored!


----------



## luvmyherd

Therapy can be long and tedious. So lucky she has such a supportive family. That is so important.
Praying for continued improvement. :sun:


----------



## mommaB

WOW!!! Just saw this, and couldn't quit reading. So glad she has made such amazing improvement so far! I will add my prayers for continued healing, and recovery! ray: God Bless


----------



## fiberchick04

Sandy is being transported to the long term therapy center Monday or Tuesday.

 :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Frosty1

:stars: :leap: Hurray!! Praise God!! :wahoo:


----------



## Mandara Farm

:stars: :stars: :stars: 
Fantastic!


----------



## 3stooges

:grouphug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid

:clap: :leap: Thank You, Lord!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Willow

:leap: :hi5: :applaud: :hug:


----------



## maryk

This is such great news!!!! Awesome!!! Praise Yeweh!!!! Still praying.


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen... ray: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:dance: Glad to hear!


----------



## fiberchick04

Sandy moved to the therapy center today! 
She still does not really have movement in her hands, and doesn't appear to have feeling in her legs, but the doctors were able to transfer her.


----------



## milkmaid

Do they expect her to have any permanent damage?


----------



## toth boer goats

I hope it isn't permanent.....  

Praying .... ray: :hug:


----------



## fiberchick04

Yes they do suspect some permanant damage. The neurologist has said that there is nothing else that he can do, it's all up to her now. So we aren't sure yet. She is able to walk again, but it is up to her.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## lissablack

She'll need lots of support from all of you. I sure hope she does as well as it is possible for her to do. It sure takes a lot of guts and internal strength and lots of outside support. Please keep posting about her progress. 

jan


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

So how is she doing? Have they started therapy?

Jen


----------



## fiberchick04

Sorry everyone. I have had the week from hell. The 15th I found out that my cousin was found dead in his home. The autopsy report showed that he had internal bleeding from years and years of drinking and being a diabetic. Then a couple days after that, found out that my grandpa was taken off of dialysis and now we basically are waiting for him to die...on a good note Sandy has had a good last two days, they had her sitting up in a chair yesterday. She is still on the breathing machine at the lowest setting. She is still a little frustrated because she would like to communicate but is still unable to do so. 

Her granddaughter, Kayla painted her toe nails hot pink! Kayla took a picture and showed Sandy and she smiled and seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## milkmaid

I am so sorry about your cousin and grandpa. :hug: Just keep trusting God. That is good news about Sandy! Still praying for her recovery!


----------



## luvmyherd

I am so sorry to hear about your family's tragedies. I have been through having several family members die from alcohol and we let nature take its course by stopping dialysis on my father-in law. And to have it so close together? I really feel for you.

We are still praying for Sandy's continued progress.


----------



## maryk

Very sorry to hear about your cousin and grandpa. I will continue for your family for strength, comfort, and peace. Glad to hear Sandy is doing a bit better, praying for continued success.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry to hear that...Prayers for you and the family.... :hug: ray:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

How is your aunt doing?


----------



## fiberchick04

She is still in the longterm care facility. She recently got her tracheotomy thing removed. She is able to talk now. Still has no feeling in her legs, but she did have a leg spasm the other day which is a good sign.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear she is still improving!


----------



## milkmaid

Glad she is still improving! I am sure it has been a long, hard road already. :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad to hear ..she is improving...prayers still sent.... :hug: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you for letting us know. I think about this often and pray for your family.


----------



## maryk

Well it has been quite a while, how is your aunt doing?? Hope all is going well, my prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## meluvgoats

God bless your family
so sorry to hear about the tragedies  
Im praying as I read your thread. Hope your Aunt gets better soon. ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I am so very very sorry about your cousin and grandpa, that is so awful  But thank goodness Sandy is doing better, I hope she can get feeling in her legs again, I couldn't imagine all the pain and heartache she must be going through. She is definitely a fighter, and has a wonderful family to be there for her


----------



## fiberchick04

I just wanted everyone to know how well Sandy is doing. She is moving into the Baptist Home in Bismarck today where she will continue her long term physical therapy. We are able to talk to her on the phone and she has enough stamina to talk a while and we can understand her very well. Her speech is still slurred, we are attributing it to the stroke that she had. At this point, I am not sure that she knows the extent of her injuries, as I don't think anyone has had that discussion with her. However, she has been a nurse for over 20 years, so I have a pretty good idea that she suspects what a lot of her injuries are. She still is unable to walk, and we are hoping she will again. 

Thank you all so much for your love and support and especially prayers. :lovey:


----------



## milkmaid

I will continue to pray!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Glad she is still improving.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm

Sammy,

You and your family, most especially your aunt, are in my thoughts and prayers. The Lord is so good even when horrific things happen to us, try to keep him close now, even through your wave of emmotions.

Sending you prayer all day and night ray: :hug:


----------



## meluvgoats

Thank God there's some good news


----------



## luvmyherd

So happy to hear of her improvements. She must really be a fighter.


----------



## maryk

Haven't heard anything in a while hope to hear Sandy is doing very well. My prayers are still with you and yours.


----------

